# What does [FIVR] AVX Offset do ???



## (00) (Mar 1, 2021)

( ThrottleStop v9.3 > )

[FIVR] button
Miscellaneous:
AVX Offset

What value should I set AVX Offset to for a i7-10750 ????

(00)


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 1, 2021)

(00) said:


> What value should I set AVX Offset to for a i7-10750 ?


Does your CPU support AVX Offset? I think AVX Offset is only available on the unlocked K series CPUs.

The purpose of this setting is to slow the CPU down when it is running AVX instructions. If I set AVX Offset to 5, my desktop 10850K will run 500 MHz slower when running any software that uses the AVX instructions. Cinebench R20 uses lots of AVX instructions so instead of running at 5000 MHz, my CPU will only run at 4500 MHz. The cache is also reduced by 500 MHz from 4700 MHz to 4200 MHz.


----------



## (00) (Mar 1, 2021)

I saw the option in my "MSI Advanced BIOS", but *that doesn't mean it will work* with this CPU.

Edited:
=====

I set the AVX option in the Advanced BIOS, but it was still grayed out in ThrottleStop. 
So, it looks like the i7-10750 doesn't support AVX.

(00)


----------

